# Pic of my 2 dogs in disagreement (again)



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Fighting, a quarrel or just play. Why don't they play with barbies like any sensible teenage girl?


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Looks just like my 2 girls - they sure don't play like little ladies!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> Looks just like my 2 girls - they sure don't play like little ladies!


Or my kids.....my kids do that, too....:doh:


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

It's funny how the camera can catch fleeting expressions that are sometimes easily missed the human eye. The photo posted by Kowey would fool some people who did not know the dogs. 

Likewise, the two photos posted below would lead you to believe that the white dog has a nasty disposition. But in both photos, Barrington is simply wrestling; in the inside shot, he's having fun with a foster Golden, while the deck photo involves Barrington and Dottie. He looks mean...but he is actually a really sweet little fella, and he was having a good time in both situations.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I know - when you initially look at them it looks like two vicious dogs going at it BIG TIME! But look closer and neither one of them are really biting the other at all or at least not hard. Buffy also wrinkles up her nose which makes her look even meaner, even though she wouldn't hurt a flea. She also is a big smiler when she meets people, which involves wrinkling her nose and showing her front teeth. A lot of people think she's snarling but the real dog lovers know that she's really smiling! We get BIG smiles everyday when we come home.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I've got pics like that too! They look like there fit to kill, but it is nothing. lol

Kodes had two attacks on him while out walking by one loose dog, and one that came out the window at him, and in neither case was there a bite mark that I could see. Bianka will do that when she's had enough of another dog and trying to get her point accross, but she's pure gold and nothing ever comes of it. But they sure can look aggressive, but there not.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> I know - when you initially look at them it looks like two vicious dogs going at it BIG TIME! But look closer and neither one of them are really biting the other at all or at least not hard. Buffy also wrinkles up her nose which makes her look even meaner, even though she wouldn't hurt a flea. She also is a big smiler when she meets people, which involves wrinkling her nose and showing her front teeth. A lot of people think she's snarling but the real dog lovers know that she's really smiling! We get BIG smiles everyday when we come home.


I recognize that: when I was young, we had a dalmatian. This is typically for that breed. Never have seen a GR doing that, though.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Things can be very peacefully too. Left 5 month old Fleur, right 2 year old Double.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh my, all the dogs look scary! LOL


----------



## Harleys Mummy (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow that definitely looks scarey and vicious, as if they are about to kill each other. I have never actually seen a photo like this before!

But I am glad to hear they do get on at times and they can be peaceful!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Another picture of my well-behaved ladies.


----------

